# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Χρωματικές διασταυρώσεις στα Τιμπράντο

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

μια διευκρινησει,  καποιο συγκεκριμενο χρωμα τιμπραντο πρεπει να ζευγαρωσει με καποιο συγκεκριμενο χρωμα?  αν οχι τη γινεται?  μια ερωτηση ακομα,  για να βγαλουμε ασπρο τιμπραντο τη χρωματα πρεπει να ειναι το ζευγαρι?

----------


## jk21

θα βρεις πληροφοριες σε οτι ρωτας κυριως στο ποστ 2 εδω  *Τα χρώματα στα καναρίνια Τιμπράντο*αλλα και στο υπολοιπο θεμα

----------


## anonymous

... και παντα να θυμασαι Αγγελε : ... "*παντου υπαρχει ενας μυθος*"!

(που συνηθως οι "αδαεις παντογνωστες" τον εχουν συνεχως στο στομα τους)
πειραματισου μονος Αγγελε. Ετσι θα εισαι σιγουρος για το τι μπορεις να δημιουργησεις και αν ειναι καλο ή οχι

----------


## anonymous

> ...  μια ερωτηση ακομα,  για να βγαλουμε ασπρο τιμπραντο τη χρωματα πρεπει να ειναι το ζευγαρι?


Μια απαντηση απο εναν πραγματικο "δασκαλο" του timbrado:
(επελεξε στην αρχη της σελιδας μεταφραση στην γλωσσα που επιθυμεις)

http://timbradospanama.blogspot.gr/2...omo-sacar.html

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο παρεπεμψα το μελλος στη συγκεκριμενη δημοσιευση , γιατι ειναι η μονη που εχει στο παρελθον σχεση με το θεμα και σιγουρα επιπλεον πληροφοριες θα ηταν χρησιμες . Οσο αφορα τα χρωματικα αποτελεσματα συνδιασμου τιμπραντο , δεν τα γνωριζω , αφου δεν γνωριζω απο καναρινια χρωματος (μακαρι να ειχαμε ενεργους εμπειρους εκτροφεις αλλα εχουμε σπανια την παρουσια τους ) αλλα οσο αφορα το αποτελεσμα τους ως ηχο ,  θα ηθελα να συμπληρωσω για να μην υπαρχουν παρανοησεις , οτι απο οσα εχω δει και ακουσει μεχρι τωρα , το ακουστικο αποτελεσμα των ζευγαρωματων , δεν επηρεαζεται καθολου και ειναι ολα τα σχετικα αναφερομενα πραγματι μυθος . Μυθος ειναι επισης οτι αν δινουμε στα πουλια φυσικες τροφες , αυτα μπορει να παρανοηθουν ως πουλια κοκκινου παραγοντα , εκτος αν εχουμε να κανουμε με αδαεις κριτες , που δεν ξερουν να ξεχωριζουν .Οταν ενα πουλι εχει το γονιδιο του κοκκινου παραγοντα , ακομα και την κιτρινη λουτεινη , την κανει τουλαχιστον ανοιχτο πορτοκαλι , πολυ περισσοτερο πιο σκουρες προς το πορτοκαλι ή το κοκκινο χρωστικες 

Θα ηθελες να γινεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος στην απαντηση σου ως προς τα αποτελεσματα διασταυρωσεων ειτε σε πουλια γνωστων σου ειτε σε δικα σου;

----------


## anonymous

> Γιωργο παρεπεμψα το μελλος στη συγκεκριμενη δημοσιευση , γιατι ειναι η μονη που εχει στο παρελθον σχεση με το θεμα και σιγουρα επιπλεον πληροφοριες θα ηταν χρησιμες . Οσο αφορα τα χρωματικα αποτελεσματα συνδιασμου τιμπραντο , δεν τα γνωριζω , αφου δεν γνωριζω απο καναρινια χρωματος (μακαρι να ειχαμε ενεργους εμπειρους εκτροφεις αλλα εχουμε σπανια την παρουσια τους ) αλλα οσο αφορα το αποτελεσμα τους ως ηχο ,  θα ηθελα να συμπληρωσω για να μην υπαρχουν παρανοησεις , οτι απο οσα εχω δει και ακουσει μεχρι τωρα , το ακουστικο αποτελεσμα των ζευγαρωματων , δεν επηρεαζεται καθολου και ειναι ολα τα σχετικα αναφερομενα πραγματι μυθος . Μυθος ειναι επισης οτι αν δινουμε στα πουλια φυσικες τροφες , αυτα μπορει να παρανοηθουν ως πουλια κοκκινου παραγοντα , εκτος αν εχουμε να κανουμε με αδαεις κριτες , που δεν ξερουν να ξεχωριζουν .Οταν ενα πουλι εχει το γονιδιο του κοκκινου παραγοντα , ακομα και την κιτρινη λουτεινη , την κανει τουλαχιστον ανοιχτο πορτοκαλι , πολυ περισσοτερο πιο σκουρες προς το πορτοκαλι ή το κοκκινο χρωστικες 
> 
> Θα ηθελες να γινεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος στην απαντηση σου ως προς τα αποτελεσματα διασταυρωσεων ειτε σε πουλια γνωστων σου ειτε σε δικα σου;


Αναφερομαι στους μυθους που διαδιδουν και συντηρουν καποιοι "εμπειροι" εκτροφεις (... ειτε απο αγνοια ειτε απο ιδιο οφελος τους). 

Να αναφερω για παραδειγμα την χρονια εμμονη ενος τετοιου εκτροφεα με την απορριψη των λευκων ως εκφυλισμενα timbrados!
Ξεχνα ο εκτροφεας αυτος οτι για καποια απο τα δικα του κιτρινο-πρασινα timbrados πηρε οδηγια απο τους κριτες διαγωνισμων να τα "πλασαρει" στη Αφρικη.
Κατι που στην "γλωσσα" των εκτροφεων, σημαινει οτι ειναι απαραδεκτο για timbrado.
Να επισημανω δε οτι σε διαγωνισμους τους συλλογου μου, παντα υπηρχαν λευκα timbrados που ανεβηκαν στις πρωτες θεσεις.

Τα πιο πανω αναφερονται σε εναν απο τους μυθους της εκτροφης timbrado και προτρεπω τον καθε νεο (τουλαχιστον στον κοσμο των timbrados) να ειναι επιφυλακτικος με αυτα που ακουει και διαβαζει.
Να διασταυρωνει τις πληροφοριες που δεχεται με περισσοτερες απο δυο πηγες και κυριως να απολαμβανει το αγαπημενο του χομπυ πειραματιζομενος ...

----------

